# Can you make a living with Cattle



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a kinda broad question... Is it possible to make a living with Cattle? In any way... Raising them, finishing them out, buying for other people, trading etc... Any ideas or input?


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes u can.


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok that's encouraging. . Do you have any insight?


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## SupaDexta (Jan 16, 2015)

BoldVenture said:


> Is it possible to make a living with Cattle? In any way...


Couple hundred mommas, or couple thousand feeders, or milk a 100 or 2 should get you started.


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

Couple hundred mommas or a couple thousand feeders sound good. Not interested in milking lol


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

I've just heard so many people say you cannot make a good living with Cattle anymore... Well, farming of any kind actually.


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## SupaDexta (Jan 16, 2015)

Depends how fancy you wanna live and how well you manage the place.


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

True... I wonder is there anyone on this forum that makes a full time living farming?


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

It depends on how many you wish to raise and how. Since you're not interested in milking, that leaves dairy replacements, beef for sale to customers through various ways, beef calves to other start ups or to the beef auctions. You will need to raise at least 50 to have any type of income and you will also need another job somewhere to live decent or raise at least 100 cattle if you don't have another job. I raise Angus beef cattle and still in the start up phase with 21 right now. I plan to raise 100 total with myself working another self employed job and my wife working full time as well. I have other friends who raise Angus and make a decent income but also work outside the farm. As of right now, I want to start cutting my own hay eventually, but I can buy it and still make about $200 per calf when they reach 500 lbs at the current price for feeders. If you could cut all your own hay, that would increase about $300 to profit a total of $500 per calf after expenses. Now, the difficult part is coming up with the money to start farming. The average cost is a million dollars invested to raise 100 cattle. You could also just cut hay and sell the feed without raising cows or you could go to auctions and local farmers to buy calves and send them to one of the areas higher paying auction places or advertise the feeder calves for replacements. Some farmers prefer to just sell to an individual like that so they don't take a hit at the auction houses due to the feedlot buyers not showing up for some reason. It's guaranteed money for the farmer. For instance, if the current auction houses are in the $1.70 to $2 price range per lb. for 500 lb. calves, these feeder buyers will typically pay the low end at $1.70 and sell them for $2.20 to feedlots or other area buyers. That will result in less investment to you with immediate returns. Good luck


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

Very good info and suggestions townline. Thanks! I've actually been playing around with a few head buying at the sale cheap, but I've had pretty bad luck so far with getting them healthy... I'm buying them right but I just lost 2 big black calves. :/. Kinda discouraging. 


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't buy cheap unhealthy looking cows or calves. They can have diseases like BVD or Johne's that will infect your entire herd. They will die from these diseases, there's no cure for these things. Try to buy healthy calves from a closed herd from a local farmer. It might be a little more money, but if you buy good 500 lb. calves to start a breeding stock herd from a closed herd, then you will be farther ahead not dealing with diseases coming through the auction houses. Just make sure the farmer is someone you trust and hasn't brought any cows in his place in several years. Vaccinate and worm your herd. Do not buy any until you get rid of anything you have now and put the new herd in a separate area for at least a year so you can be sure not to infect the new herd with diseases the others might of had. Do not buy newborn calves and try to bottle feed them. It's very difficult to raise them that way. They take longer to grow and can get scours very easy from the formula, temperature, and feeding times must be the same everyday.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

We just sold some black fiiiine heifers weighed at about 400lb over 1000$ each. But its crazy to buy expensive cows


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

That's all good advice townline. Of course you can't buy calves at the sale and flip them at another sale like you mentioned in your last post without buying at the sale... What's the best way to disinfect my barn? Bleach?


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

That's actually not a bad price rene... Good black Calves in the 150-400lb range are bringing $3 at the sale barns here.


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Yes U can. U gonna Have*

to Love Cattle though.

Any kinda Smooth runnin cow calf deal makes dough ( 300 cows is best....but 25 cows makes plenty of dough 2 )

your biggest expense is feed....get that down to bout $0 .....there may even be folks in your neighborhood that can save a Lot of Tax dough by owning a couple cows...and you run ( or partner ) nother 100 head on their dirt, AND they Pay U say 10 to $200 per cow per year to manicure the place with mostly Your cows.

also diversify...run some sheep and goats with your cows.

perhaps get into sourcing livestock for other folks too.
...




BoldVenture said:


> I have a kinda broad question... Is it possible to make a living with Cattle? In any way... Raising them, finishing them out, buying for other people, trading etc... Any ideas or input?
> 
> 
> Bold Venture Farms
> Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

There is always overhead cost. Nothing is $0


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

BoldVenture, What I was referring to was keeping a breeding stock to raise and sell calves or buy calves at auctions and send them directly to feedlots. It's a different way to make money and personally I wouldn't buy calves at a sale barn then bring them into my own herd. Bleach will help clean disinfect your barn but there might be other things available at your farm supply store like Tractor Supply.


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

I gotcha townline. Thankfully I haven't turned anything I've bought at the sale out on my pastures... They've been in the barn and or in a pen next to the barn in quarantine. I've decided to sell them and clean everything and start over. 


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

Very good ideas markwright! I love cattle and farming in general. I've been thinking of running some Dorper sheep with my cattle. I don't think I could get anyone to pay me to run my cattle on their land... Around here people pay to lease cattle land. 


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

Vaccinate, test your herd for any diseases every year until your absolutely sure after 4 or 5 years of bringing in any type of livestock you don't have any diseases. Doing this, you will be sure to protect your investment and have the proof when selling calves to others that the entire herd is disease free and demand top dollar for those calves. No one wants to take a chance with a diseased cow or calf coming into a herd and you can see why. Try to find a farmer who also has a closed herd and has tested to be sure they don't have a diseased animal to set you back. If you stay on this course, you will make good money. Do not believe anyone because a single animal will cause you to lose all of them if it's a disease carrier like BVD or Johnes.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Most of these diseases and fecals can all be run threw the mail now also. Saves a lot and makes it easy to be sure what you have going on in your herd.


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

BoldVenture, Make sure you clean out your water tubs with bleach really good too. Many times they defecate in those and that's how much of those diseases get spread to others. I learned the hard way unfortunately. I didn't know about these diseases and no one I talked to mentioned anything. I bought 7 bred Angus heifers and lost 4 to Johnes. Had to test my herd and cull all my calves just to be safe. I hope I got it all out.


----------



## SupaDexta (Jan 16, 2015)

You never get rid of it, some cows just aren't bothered with it more than others.


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

All great advice! Ive decided to go pretty hard core to get and keep my herd healthy! I've got my last 3 up for sale and if they don't sell before the next sale day they're going. . 2 out of the 3 have coughs that I can't seem to get rid of no matter what I do. They've been vaccinated, dewormed and they've both had shots of micotile and Vitamin B12. They are all eating and drinking great. I just gave the micotile night before last so it's probably still doing its thing.


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Time to let meds or symptoms work their way through is the only thing u cant control


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Be sure they are all out of withdrawal periods. They MUST be out of withdrawal to legally sell them at the sale and you must notify any private party sellers of the withdrawal and how much time's left.


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

I wouldn't be too concerned with a cow coughing as I would with deadly diseases like Johnes or BVD. Cows get a cold just like people. The best thing for cows is for them to be outside all year in the fresh air. Inside a barn it gets humid and moldy, that can cause respiratory issues. Use a hay feeder during the warm months and during the cold months just put the hay on the ground, scattered in areas where you want to improve the ground to grow better grass for the cows for the summer. I put the bales in brushy areas so they trample the brush down and whatever they don't eat, seeds down that area and gives the cows something to lay on when the ground is cold and frozen. Try to give them just enough feed for a day to cut back on waste. If you're not able to feed them everyday, then just give them enough until you are able to feed them again, but always check them everyday and just observe them and their manure. When they're on dry hay only, their manure should be hard, anything with loose manure should be removed immediately and sent to the sale barn. Don't try to con individuals, it will give you a bad name. If you believe the animal is sick, just send it to the auction. I've found over the years it's not usually worth the vet bills to try and save a cow. Maybe try putting a little bleach in the water tank if they have loose manure or worming blocks, but after that, it's auction time.


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

There are a lot of ranchers in the west that survive very well on raising cattle. With the right management it can be extremely profitable. Especially in a year like this has been. But you have to own land, and cattle, facilities to work them, equipment to feed them. Basically the start up investment is huge. Check with your state to see what kinds of beginning farmer and rancher programs they have that may help you out.


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

And about the coughs, what vaccines have your cattle had and at what points in their life were they given?


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## BoldVenture (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't had these calves for more than a month so I don't know what all they've had just what I've given them.


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

When you buy cattle, always ask what they've had and when. It will help you and your vet prepare for their future health. 


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Some vaccines need a booster. If you are having warm days with cold nights their coughing could be developing pneumonia, which can be avoided by preconditioning. Or if your pens are dry, the problem could be dust. 


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

Prices are great for buyers right now. Look for high quality calves and negotiate with the farmer who has a closed herd. Do not buy from auction houses to build your herd and have a nice breeding stock. Once you get the numbers you want, that's when the investment starts paying off. People who want to add or start raising good cattle will be looking for people like you who should have a closed herd with good calves to sell that also have been tested for BVD and Johne's. Vaccinate them as well so the buyers feel safe that the calves they're buying are good quality and will be issue free. Those types of calves always command premium prices and should be very easy to sell.


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*I been getting a load,*

per week of #1 weaned steer calves lately.

been averaging 450 lbs, at $300cwt.

things is ticking up. it's getting towards grass time.

the last 2 loads were $304cwt...the 2 b 4 that were $295cwt.

Fancy cowboys..Blacks, Reds and CharX.




l


Townline-Angus said:


> Prices are great for buyers right now. Look for high quality calves and negotiate with the farmer who has a closed herd. Do not buy from auction houses to build your herd and have a nice breeding stock. Once you get the numbers you want, that's when the investment starts paying off. People who want to add or start raising good cattle will be looking for people like you who should have a closed herd with good calves to sell that also have been tested for BVD and Johne's. Vaccinate them as well so the buyers feel safe that the calves they're buying are good quality and will be issue free. Those types of calves always command premium prices and should be very easy to sell.


----------



## Townline-Angus (Feb 12, 2015)

*Excellent prices!*



Markwright said:


> per week of #1 weaned steer calves lately.
> 
> been averaging 450 lbs, at $300cwt.
> 
> ...


Those are excellent prices Mark! I'm in Upstate NY and here we're getting around the 200 cwt or slightly less on average, sometimes we do see slightly higher. Just curious where is this you're getting those prices?


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*This is High Country kinda*

Catte here.

Everything is off the High Country, be New Mexico, Arizona, some off 4 Corners too....Colorado Utah New Mexico Arizona corner.

elevation here is a mile high on the low stuff to 14,000 ft at the tops.






Townline-Angus said:


> Those are excellent prices Mark! I'm in Upstate NY and here we're getting around the 200 cwt or slightly less on average, sometimes we do see slightly higher. Just curious where is this you're getting those prices?


----------

